# Sexing Green Terror Juvis??



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anybody know how?

I bought 4 Juvis from my LFS earlier...I asked him for 1 male and 3 female Gold Saums so i could get my own breeding pair in there own 100 gallon tank.

However after getting them home it appears that i have 2 x Gold Saums and 2 x Silver Saums.

The 2 silvers seem to be the dominant ones...keeping the 2 golds to one side of the tank.

They are all between 3-4" the smaller silvers fins are more pointy...the bigger rounded....the larger Golds fins are pointy and the smaller rounded :S

Does this mean I have 2 of each? 2 males + 2 females? they all seem quite dullish...not that colourful.

None have a hump on there head yet either.

Shall i buy more? to guarantee pairs or will they pair off from what I have?

Am i correct in thinking the fins are the way to distinguish them? the difference is not very big at all!

Here is a video i uploaded to you tube as I'm finding it hard to take a decent picture with the flash off...and the flash on just makes them look like a metallic green mess lol.

Any help would be very much appreciated.






Edit: Heres some pics


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

can't really go by fins or nuchal humps for sexing, *** seen plenty females with large humps and plenty males without.

They appear quite stressed which would be why color it not great as well, have you considered putting substrate (sand, gravel etc.) in there along with some ornaments (they like driftwood)? They will likely color up nicely with the addition of something to make them feel more comfortable.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh i'm going to in time....only recently cleared out my Mbuna and done a couple of 100% water changes so not got round to putting in the new gravel and stuff.

Theres some wood in there for them to claim as territory for now.

I dunno if they are stressed but they looked like that in the shop.

So no idea then?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

It's to difficult to say in stressed fish because Green Terrors, male or female, look the same when stressed at this size. that and when stressed there tube aren't out.

They should be a nice dark green like this at that size:










give it a few days they will likely color up. it none stressed at all fish the females will usually show the 2 white vertical lines on each side of the medial spot and males will not.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmm you say that but i have never seen one look that nice in real life....the old one i had dosent look much diff to the ones i got now other than he had more yellow on his fins. (this was definitely a he because somebody split him up from his mate and fry to give to me a long time ago)

He was about a inch bigger than the ones i have now....prob about 5"










^ the male i had and sold before i got Mbuna....and went back to GT's again


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Most of the ones that I've had have looked similar to gage's picture....unless it was actually a different species being sold under the "green terror" name.

In any event...they aren't the easiest fish to breed---that is, with a stable pair bond. They spawn easy enough, but the males tend to be very rough on the females...often killing them.


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

*** had mine a week now, *** seen a couple of males and a couple of females and 2 im unsure at the moment. they just need a month to settle and grow.they all chace each other about.
get some bloodworm into them and hikari gold pellets. feed 3 times a day and do a water change every week.


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

ones you get some stuff in the tank they will colour up nice and you will be able to sex em easy.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

I Just put some caves and fake palnts and bog wood in there....not decided on substrate yet...wether to go with the black gravel i have already or get soem white sand.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm gonna do the tank like this


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

looks good, *** had black gravel with GTs before and they looked very dark. lighter is better i think.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

I still got a feeling all mine are Female :S bad times...

What should i be looking out for other than the flirting? they are old enough/big enough to breed already.

They still look the same as they did yesterday.....all 4 and my Green texas are shoaling together constantly in synq looping up and down the glass flirting at everyone who walks past...the dominace thing from yesterday (golds vs silvers) seems to have stopped and they all gettign on good.

My 1" Convict is the boss at the moment lol!

Like i said these guys are 3".....and i was offered a 6-7" male Silver Saum for Â£5.....shall i take it? or will it be likely to murder everything? ....isn't it better if the females are slightly larger? or do i stick with finding a male of the same size?

Also if i did have 4 females and i can't get hold of a male...which of course can't pair.....could i keep them together long term? or will they fight?

It appears that from speaking to GT breeders...and the whole Andinoacara (Formally Aequidins) species in general...there seems to be a abundance of females and a lack of males for some reason :S


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Ummm... is just the photo's or is it me, but does there appear to be two silver suams in amongst the gold suams?

And as for thier quality. Well most 2 inch GT's I see for sale down here look better than *gage's* pic.

And swimming up and down the glass and "flirting" with everyone who walks past is actually feesh speak for "feed me feed me feed me feed me feed me".


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep as the first post says..there is 2 silvers and 2 golds.

They are still the same colour 3 days in...will keep you posted tho.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

ah, I missed that. Very sillly of me not to read the original post fully.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

4 days on...they look a little darker but still same colours, will try and get a new vid and pictures later today.

Add my sand and wood into the tank today...still a lil cloudy lol....gonna start looking at some big tough tall plants soon...i got a few fake ones in there for now.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Few new pics...mainly of the tank


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Added 2 more Gold Saums today....1 is a definite Male...both are slightly smaller than the ones i had tho.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Hows the colour looking on these?


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

i will take some pics of mine today and post them, mine are a bit smaller than yours though.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Are mine looking like they should now?


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

they look fine to me, as they grow they will get more colour.
you will only get away with having one male and a female, they will kill each other off.
males will fight.


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

its a nightmare trying to take pics of these, need to tie them down to keep them still,lol :lol: 
any way


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

found an old pic of my 10 inch gt i had last year.








he was great.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh yours look the same as mine Simo.

My plan is to have 1 male and 1 female...thats why i bought loads so they pair off and the shop said i can trade in the surplus.

I also have 3 female cons,female texas,clown loach, 1 yellow lab left other from my Mbua tank...who is hollow bellied...the sole survivor from 'skinny disease' and bristlenose in there and was thinking of getting a couple of Silver Dollars as a dither but they munch plants....so not so for that idea anymore.

I'm gonna push my luck and see what i get away with.

Alot of ppl on MFK say that cons and Silver Dollars and Bristlenose's work great long term with GT pairs....doubt the Texas will but she was a freebie...no problem with rehoming her later tho.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Tank update...added some plants...so far so good.


----------



## ice (Jul 26, 2003)

that 10" Gt is gorgeous!!!! i cant WAIT for mine to look like that! Hes got a good few inches to go though :/... ah well. Theyre quite slow growing too *** read. Its a bit of a shame. Im pretty patient though, im sure he'll get there (hopefully he's a he)


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

when they matured, how can we differentiate the male from the female?


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

males have more colour, they are bigger, and there fins are a lot more pointed. the heads seam a lot bigger to.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

heres a video of me hand feeding my Juvis


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha, I love terrors! I don't know if it's your camera or your substrate, but they do look a little pale :-? . I know when I changed my sand from white to black there was a drastic change in the appearance of my Terror. My friends who don't know much about fish call him the "rainbow fish" :lol:

On a side note - when all of those fish grow up your tank is going to get small, so watch out for aggression


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh some are very pale...have been since i got them sadly...hopefully they will grow out of it...or possibly its the light sand making them look that way. (I noticed this with my Firemouths i used to have)


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

What kind of light are you using? I find that a 6700k with an aqua-glo does well with my terror.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmmm some T5's that came with my tank..both white.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Glenbo said:


> Hmm you say that but i have never seen one look that nice in real life....the old one i had dosent look much diff to the ones i got now other than he had more yellow on his fins. (this was definitely a he because somebody split him up from his mate and fry to give to me a long time ago)
> 
> He was about a inch bigger than the ones i have now....prob about 5"
> 
> ...


then you've never seen a healthy/comfortable one before...


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Obviously not......


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

so, is mine a male or female? About 3".









it was a bit lighter when I first got it. So probably comfortable now...even if it's getting chased occasionally.


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

Kinda proves my point^

I'd say female.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

That the substrate affects their colour? Or that they get darker when not stressed and are comfortable in their surroundings?

It's lost some of the bright orange colouring on the tip of the tail since I got it too...  Maybe that's from being on the bottom of the totem.

:-? I thought the females had the vertical bars around the spot?


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

That the substrate/background effects there colour

Theres me getting told by some muppet that i can't keep my fish properly because they are light coloured.....even tho i have white sound and a light background and intense lighting...then you show up with black substrate and you get the opposite.

Either way it kinda proves this place jumps to quick at trying to get under the skin of other users.....either way i dont give a **** because i got my pair now...changed my background to black and they have coloured up.


----------

